# Wichita, KS Roll Call!!!



## eVilcreations

Hey everyone....


Roll call of who all is in Wichita or the surrounding area.

My wife and I want to organize a get together within the coming weeks....


Post up and let me know who you are and where you are located.



Josh


----------



## hedg12

I'm here! I'd love to get together, but be forewarned that my schedule is subject to change on short notice.

Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## eVilcreations

cool man..... right now I'm thinking probably like the 8th of October afternoon/evening kinda thing.

Not really anything too formal....just get together and talk Halloween.....lol

Josh


----------



## corey872

I'm a couple hundred miles north-east. It sounds like fun, but I'll be out of town that weekend and probably hustling to get things ready the rest of the weekends. But have a great time!


----------



## hedg12

Just realized I'm going to be out of town myself the weekend of the 8th. I'm free the following weekends, as far as I know now.

Jason


----------



## scareme

I'm in OKC, only two hours south, and free most week ends. Let me know where and when. Would love to talk Halloween with some midwest haunters.


----------



## MapThePlanet

I think it'd be a blast. I'm in Overland Park and looking at my calendar


----------



## Holcomb Haunter

out here in SW KS near Garden City. Budgets kinda tight, lots of projects in the makes right now. I'd love it if we could start one of these make and take groups in this area, But it is also flag football season, and we've got games on the weekends for awhile.


----------



## eVilcreations

Would a Sunday work better for you guys?

I'm pretty open as far as the when for us to get together.... The 15th is for sure OUT as there is a Zombie Party/Contest, and my makeup alone takes about 4 hours to do...lol

I would love to do a make/take day....Possibly a corpsed skull or something like I love to make.....but not sure if it could be done in one day as the latex doesn't dry so quickly....

Ideas are definitely welcome...


----------



## hedg12

I'm usually busy until noon or so on Saturdays, but open after that. As it stands now I should be free the weekends of the 1st, 15th, & 22nd. I'm out of town the weekend of the 8th & the 29th/30th is my wife's family's Halloween party/cleanup.

I'd be up for a short make & take. I'd love to get into latexing, or we could do some simple electronics/electrical project - LED spots or maybe a color organ hack.

Be sure to post pictures of your zombie makeup!


----------



## scareme

I have the feeling things might be too crazy for everyone to get together in Oct., but I would still like to see if we could meet up some time. Maybe even after Halloween so we could talk about how the big night went, and show some pictures. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## hedg12

I agree - after Halloween would probably be better for me.


----------



## Mxcrnag20

Winfield, KS checking in! It's not surronding technically, but at a measly 36 miles, it isn't too far!


----------



## Bloodhound

I might be able to make an appearance in November.


----------



## eanderso13

*Wichita gathering*

I'm in Olathe, KS. Only a few hours away. I may be up for it in November some time.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Is this going to turn into a KS Drink 'n Think?


----------



## hedg12

Hauntiholik said:


> Is this going to turn into a KS Drink 'n Think?


I hope so - I could use a drink!


----------



## Bloodhound

hedg12 said:


> I hope so - I could use a drink!


I could use one myself. It seems that I have lost my motivation this year. I can't even get the lights up....... what the $#%6? :googly:


----------



## smileyface4u23

Just saw this thread! I'm in Wichita. Some weekend in November sounds good to me. My kid will play his last football games of the season this weekend, but other than that I could make it work. Hope you all have an excellent Halloween!!


----------

